# Fill in the blank. It is so annoying when a pax...



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

... who ordered an express pool ride calls or sends a text asking me to come exactly to where they are instead of meeting me at the pick up point because they are too lazy to walk


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Gets in my car


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Has a cat or dog and gets into my car *covered *in pet hair. Doesn't qualify for a cleaning fee but takes me 15 minutes to vaccuum out.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

...rolls joints in the back seat of my car.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Speaks


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> ...rolls joints in the back seat of my car.


... and won't even offer to share


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

...drops an "anchor" in my vehicle before returning back into his house to drop another anchor in his toilet.


----------



## sapphirekitty1314 (Aug 6, 2019)

order a ride and cancel shortly, if not almost instantly so I don't receive anything!

I have called support and the representative said the passenger had the right to cancel without penalty????

Sometimes I receive a fee but sometimes I don't. Is it a guessing game? How do I know whether I am eligible for a fee other than driver-initiated cancellation for no show (from what I have read)?


----------



## ninfiction (Dec 6, 2018)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> order a ride and cancel shortly, if not almost instantly so I don't receive anything!
> 
> I have called support and the representative said the passenger had the right to cancel without penalty????
> 
> Sometimes I receive a fee but sometimes I don't. Is it a guessing game? How do I know whether I am eligible for a fee other than driver-initiated cancellation for no show (from what I have read)?


 I think the PAX get 2 minutes or something to cancel with no fee.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

. . . Leaves oily finger prints on rear passenger door window, when getting out of car. 
Apparently does not know what door handles are for.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Farts.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Blames me when they put in incorrect pickup location


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Isn’t curbside when I arrive or they text they’ll be out in a minute, but aren’t


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

...breathes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinCityAngel said:


> ... who ordered an express pool ride calls or sends a text asking me to come exactly to where they are instead of meeting me at the pick up point because they are too lazy to walk


You stole mine ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

...eats without asking.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Is drunk and asks to stop somewhere on the way to their destination.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

... gets in with three friends, you think you're ready to start their UberX ride, then they tell you "wait, we got one more coming."


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

...sighs repeatedly. I can't tell if they're upset with the quality of the ride, are late, have some personal issue, etc.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Asks to play their own music ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Catfish us

Uber drivers were catfished before catfishing became a real thing

"Here for Brittany?"










Where to today Brittany


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Gets off the direct flight from Denver and can't find the rideshare lot because edibles.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

...............................is some one for whom some do-gooder ordered a ride.


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

isn’t outside ready to be picked up when I arrive.

Require 2 stops.

Smell bad.

Ask for anything.

Try to tell me directions in a town I’ve lived in for 20 years


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


> . . . Leaves oily finger prints on rear passenger door window, when getting out of car.
> Apparently does not know what door handles are for.


At least the greasy fingerprints can be explained. But how the f*fjfjuf do they get greasy face prints on my windows. Seriously!?

My biggest pax pet peeve was moving my seats. I actually got to the point that I pulled the fuse for the passenger seat. Idk why that pisses me off to no end. Now I'd say it's spitting out the window.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Asks me stupid questions clearly not caring what my response is. No follow up, no further delving into topic. Nope. Just move on to next question. I call it the 'Stupid Laundry List' non-conversation. 1 star.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Fill in the blank. It is so annoying when a pax... ask me " do you like living in this country? " after asking me " Where were you born? " and " How long have you been in this country? ". My answer is always " Yes ", but deep inside I feel like answering " If I don't like living in this country after 30 years, do you think I would still be here? "


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Farts.


Or breathes.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Proceeds to go to the standard pickup spot at the airport instead of the area that Uber and Lyft both tell them to on the app, AND has a big white sign that says "Uber/Lyft pickup".

Durka durr!!

Also - shows up at about 4 minutes and 58 seconds after arrival.

Also - dinks around outside the car up until the timer is about to expire (or even afterward) dicking around with friends or family.

Oh, another - smacks the bumper of your car when attempting to place their bag in the trunk. This is why I always offer to put the bags in the trunk for them. I have a bunch of scratches on my bumper due to that.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

... plays music or videos on their phone or tablet without headphones.

... gets fingerprints all over my GD windows.

... takes that last drag off their cigarette _immediately_ before getting in my car.

... demands that I block traffic to pick them up or drop them off.

... says "but the other drivers do it!"



losiglow said:


> Also - shows up at about 4 minutes and 58 seconds after arrival.
> 
> Also - dinks around outside the car up until the timer is about to expire (or even afterward) dicking around with friends or family.


Shuffle those


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Fill in the blank. It is so annoying when a pax... ask me " do you like living in this country? " after asking me " Where were you born? " and " How long have you been in this country? ". My answer is always " Yes ", but deep inside I feel like answering " If I don't like living in this country after 30 years, do you think I would still be here? "


I get it as well even though I was born here. It's pretty obvious when I speak. I think it's just a conversation starter for most part. Because they really know nothing about you except how you look.

Indian men ask "what part of India are your parents from". They think this is the conversarion starter to get in your pants ??


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

worst . not just 1 but 2 .
makes me wait over 3 minutes . as soon as i wait 4 minutes i drive off about 1000 feet wait the minute call hang up on them collect my fee.
call me on my way to you . where are you ? how long ? auto cancel from me
no there are 5. demands to sit in the front seat usually a short ride . no you sit in the back or i will cancel.
i think my # 1 is . your expose to have a child seat . other drivers take the baby with no seat. i have seen this from the airport no child seat . 20 people standing around i explain to pax i follow the law . they try to get loud . i say again i am not breaking the law for anybody .
slam my darn door ! why ? i can go on for an hour ill leave more for you to b.....h


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Indian men ask "what part of India are your parents from".


Only from watching Bollywood where they get that pick up line from ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Only from watching Bollywood where they get that pick up line from ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I WILL TIP YOU IN THE APP ~


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 342391


Shahrukh Khan, am I right?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Shahrukh Khan, am I right?


Yes! Pretty much the biggest star through my lifetime... man does not age ?


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think it's just a conversation starter for most part. Because they really know nothing about you except how you look.


I don't mind the first two questions ( Where were you born? and How long have you been in this country? ) because most of the time it leads to an interesting and enjoyable conversation, but the last question really annoyed me. Is like asking a married couple of 30 years " Do you like being married to your partner? "



Mkang14 said:


> Yes! Pretty much the biggest star through my lifetime... man does not age ?


He's the Badshah of Bollywood. He's like the Tom Cruise of Bollywood in terms of " man does not age ? "


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> says "but the other drivers do it!"


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*THIS*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I forgot to mention it and I am surprised that it took until page two for someone to mention it.



Mkang14 said:


> Indian men ask "what part of India are your parents from". They think this is the conversarion starter to get in your pants


.........so if, when I was younger, that is, I had approached Indian ladies with this line, I would have had a higher success rate of getting into their proverbial pants?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 342391


I thought that was Zoolander.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*THIS*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I forgot to mention it and I am surprised that it took until page two for someone to mention it.
> 
> .........so if, when I was younger, that is, I had approached Indian ladies with this line, I would have had a higher success rate of getting into their proverbial pants?


Now as a Indian man you would think slam dunk... next step... arranged marriage... as a indian woman we would be like...


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .........so if, when I was younger, that is, I had approached Indian ladies with this line, I would have had a higher success rate of getting into their proverbial pants?


As long as you say it with a song and dance 











Mkang14 said:


> Now as a Indian man you would think slam dunk... next step... arranged marriage... as a indian woman we would be like...


Not even if he sing this song...


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> ...sighs repeatedly. I can't tell if they're upset with the quality of the ride, are late, have some personal issue, etc.


I wouldn't care which it was.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

ninfiction said:


> I think the PAX get 2 minutes or something to cancel with no fee.


They have 2 minutes to cancel without being charged.



ariel5466 said:


> ... plays music or videos on their phone or tablet without headphones.
> 
> ... gets fingerprints all over my GD windows.
> 
> ...


this and do much more 
When the passenger Is Puff Daddy & Try's to get in your car still puffing on a joint!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Make these weird, circular stains in my seats. I’m not sure if it’s azz sweat or thigh sweat. It’s gross!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Not even if he sing this song...


Oh that might do it ??? .. I love that song and movie ???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1). When a pax asks "so whats your favorite Uber ride story". Been asked that question a thousand times and have no more tolerance for it. I feel like saying "probably the time I killed an obnoxious drunk and threw the body into the Hudson River".

2). When a pax is just so stupid that it just hurts your brain. Actual conversation:
Pax: (sitting in the rear seat) Do you have a mirror?
Me: Yes, a rear view one and 2 side mirrors.
Pax: HAHAHAHAHA (in the most terrible, grating, annoying laugh I ever heard).
Pax: No I mean one you can hand back to me so I can touch up my makeup before we get to the club.
Me: No I don't have a makeup mirror, I find its too hard to touch up my make up while I'm driving.
Pax: HAHAHAHAHAHA you're a man! HAHAHAHAHAHA
Pax: Dam it I need to touch up what I'm I gonna do?
Me: Well here's a neat trick, use your cell phone camera like you're taking a selfie.
Pax: How's that gonna work I can't see myself it's too far away. Will you do it?
Me: No just reverse the camera......not the phone the camera.......NO THE CAMERA NOT THE PHONE!
Pax: HAHAHAHAHAHA you're a genius.
Me: Wish my wife was so easily impressed.
Pax: HAHAHAHAHAHA you're too funny!
Interlude. finally 10 minutes of quite whilst the make up is applied.
Me: Ok this is you, we're here.
Pax: Are you sure this is the place?
Me: Yes it's a popular club I've been here a hundred times over the years.
Pax: I'm not sure this is right.
ME: Well that 100 foot neon sign with the name on it and the 300 people milling around should comfort you then that we are at the right place
Pax: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Theres more but its too long. Had to park my car and take a break to clear my head.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's your sign.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

...whispers in the back seat as if I can't hear everything they're saying.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Christina Green said:


> When the passenger Is Puff Daddy & Try's to get in your car still puffing on a joint!


I'd only mind that if they didn't share ?



Invisible said:


> Make these weird, circular stains in my seats. I'm not sure if it's azz sweat or thigh sweat. It's gross!


Get some cheap seat covers from Amazon, you can get some for around $20. Worth it!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> ...rolls joints in the back seat of my car.


...and doesn't give me one.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

ninfiction said:


> I think the PAX get 2 minutes or something to cancel with no fee.


Yeah, sometimes the pax orders a ride then realizes you are going to be there before they are ready, so they cancel. Happened to me plenty of times when I was pinged to pickup and I was only 3-4 mins away. They think it will take longer.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Isn't curbside when I arrive or they text they'll be out in a minute, but aren't


I just say to myself" Your money stupid, bye!" Get cancellation fee.

Requests a ride again, same thing(had it happen twice), cancel that one too. Made about $10 and didn't see pax. Drove off to my next destination.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> ... who ordered an express pool ride calls or sends a text asking me to come exactly to where they are instead of meeting me at the pick up point because they are too lazy to walk


When they call. I know where I'm going, don't interrupt the gps with nonsense that only makes directions a mess



LAbDog65 said:


> Blames me when they put in incorrect pickup location


Ya they drop pins in stupid places.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> ... takes that last drag off their cigarette _immediately_ before getting in my car.


This just happened to me this morning. He was already late, i waited the 2 minutes. He finally came out about the 2:13 mark, he's lighting up...it gets to the 3:00 mark & he's still standing outside the car smoking....i drove off. Parked around the corner & waited the 1:30 extra to 5:00, BYE!

The look on his face when i drove away was priceless.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

...that stand in the middle of a hotel or apartment building and order their rides as though you're going to pull right into the building and pick them up


----------



## Fairshare (Jun 26, 2018)

Leaving petty false reports about my car being dirty when it is clearly spotless or reporting having "too little conversation"...?

How miserable/useless do you have to be to actually call Uber and make up this BS? I honestly feel bad for these people they obviously dont have anything going for them and they hate seeing other win.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fairshare said:


> How miserable/useless do you have to be to actually call Uber and make up this BS?


No one calls Uber. 
Takes about 17 seconds and about 5 app clicks to make any report.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

.... asks ”WHO ARE YOU HERE FOR???”


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Now as a Indian man you would think slam dunk... next step... arranged marriage... as a indian woman we would be like...


Right, but, what would I think as a Westerner?



oleole20 said:


> As long as you say it with a song and dance
> View attachment 342427
> 
> 
> ...





Mkang14 said:


> Oh that might do it ??? .. I love that song and movie ???


....................too bad that I can not speak Hindi, -eh? I am too old to be running around, anyhow. In addition, it would be hazardous to the health of my co-respondent once GF found out who she was.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Right, but, what would I think as a Westerner?
> 
> ....................too bad that I can not speak Hindi, -eh? I am too old to be running around, anyhow. In addition, it would be hazardous to the health of my co-respondent once GF found out who she was.


You tell me? I'm not a western man ?...

White guy that speaks hindi....kinda hot ?. Never to late to learn!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Says” but my last driver”


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> White guy that speaks hindi....kinda hot ?. Never to late to learn!


Would Sanskrit be just as "hot"? I have a thing for ancient languages.

I also speak a dialect of French that is essentially seventeenth century French.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> I just say to myself" Your money stupid, bye!" Get cancellation fee.
> 
> Requests a ride again, same thing(had it happen twice), cancel that one too. Made about $10 and didn't see pax. Drove off to my next destination.


I rarely wait the 5 min, especially during rush hour since I only get $3 cancel fee. I had a guy I waited the 5 min for, who kept texting he'd be out in a min. He never came out, so I left. I got pinged for him a min later, but cancelled because I just hate waiting! I knew he still wouldn't be ready.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Asks "hi, who are you here for?" in an entitled tone. Often when I'm not their driver and they ignored six to seven identifying items in the app. 
Tells me every turn while my GPS is right in front of me saying the exact same. 
Rolls down the window or messes with the AC vents instead of asking me to adjust the temperature. 
Pushes the seat all the way back and / or reclines, then does not return it to where they found it. 
*****es about leg room in an Uber X and doesn't ask me to adjust the seat. 
Orders Uber X when they're absolutely enormous, barely squeezing into my car - and the stench!! ? 
Asks for a phone charger on a minimum fare trip. 
Tells me that "other drivers" always have chargers and snacks. ?
Gives me a 1* because they're having a bad day or I'm not the typical color of drivers in their neighborhood. 
Opens my trunk to load stuff - huge scratch from some bozo before I could do it myself. 
Exits on the driver's side in traffic, ignoring my requests not to. 
Says shit about me or my car like I'm deaf, then leans forward to loudly make a request. ? 
Complains about taking the interstate to avoid tons of lights and cut the drive time in half because they apparently know better (and the traffic). 
Is absolutely hammered before 5 pm and so loud that my ears are ringing after I drop them off. I avoid the bar scene for a reason. Damn breweries! ? 
Say "five stars!" and don't rate or tip. 
I need a drink.. ? ?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

says..... what’s my name ?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> says..... what's my name ?


Yea, that SOUTH CAROLINA thing has to STOP.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> ... demands that I block traffic to pick them up or drop them off.
> 
> ... says "but the other drivers do it!"


But I do it.. ? ?


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> Blames me when they put in incorrect pickup location


If I had a dime for every time this happened I could retire. ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Tries to come with 5 laundry bags


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Most of mine are already listed, BUT I didn’t see this one.. you get pinged to Walmart and they are standing outside with 2 carts full of groceries/bags.. 3 times now I’ve driven by and cancelled. I’m not carrying you, your bff, kids and 40 bags of crap to an apartment on the 3+ floor. Nope. I did it 2 times too many... ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> ... plays music or videos on their phone or tablet without headphones.
> 
> ... gets fingerprints all over my GD windows.
> 
> ...


Orders a ride!


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Asks "hi, who are you here for?" in an entitled tone. Often when I'm not their driver and they ignored six to seven identifying items in the app.
> Tells me every turn while my GPS is right in front of me saying the exact same.
> Rolls down the window or messes with the AC vents instead of asking me to adjust the temperature.
> Pushes the seat all the way back and / or reclines, then does not return it to where they found it.
> ...


11. Exiting on the driver side.- Put your child lock ( or drunk lock on as I call it).. This will prevent that. I had one idiot drunk dude get out at the intersection on the driver side facing oncoming traffic. Luckily they saw him and stopped but he was puking everywhere.- If he we're hit and killed I HOPE I wouldn't be held responsible- But this is America- I won't take that chance. So now I keep that door's drunk lock engaged.

1. Pax think you can't hear them when they whisper in the back discussing your driving or if you deserve a tip.. Tip me or don't.. but don't discuss it in front of me!
2. Pax turn on their own GPS directions loudly because they think I'm don't know where I'm going.
3. The Name Game!! Especially from able bodied 250 lb. guy acting worried about me being his female Uber driver.- I heard one boyfriend/ girlfriend couple talking before they got in.
"Honey did you ask the driver's name.. make sure". ( As they check both license plates).- I usually can't resist and will say something like, "Ya I'm (my name) and I know I look very threatening as a woman driver in this van that has Christmas lights in it.. Come on in".
4. Ask " Can you do me a little favor".. Usually an added stop, drive- thru or something else similar that would make the trip less profitable and time consuming.
5. Do you have an aux chord? for a 4 minute trip.
6. When I pick up a rider and I can physically see their destination down the street.
7. Pax stinking of sweat, cigars or cigarettes, weed, booze, funky feet, farts or unwashed booty or any combination of these.
8. Pax that orders the ride and then walks around the area.. totally screwing up their actual pickup location.
9. Pax that say "I Never throw up when I drink"., and of course they are puking 2 minutes later.
10. Pax that try to get me to run a red light, speed, or change lanes haphazardly.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SinCityAngel said:


> ... who ordered an express pool ride calls or sends a text asking me to come exactly to where they are instead of meeting me at the pick up point because they are too lazy to walk


When I still did Pool I used to love those!

[Rrrring!]
- "Hello, no, I won't go to where you are. You have to come to the pickup point. The timer says you have 43 seconds left. I'd start running if I were you!"

Of course, the race was rigged. These pax had no chance of getting a ride, having automatically disqualified themselves from transport by calling to ask for a special pickup.

Optional:

- "Hold on, I'll ask the other passengers in the car if they mind accommodating your special pickup request.
[Asks other pax]
- "No, sorry, we won't be going to get you. Everyone else managed to be in their designated pickup spots when the car rolled up. Why didn't you?"
- "You now only have 10 seconds left".


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> ... who ordered an express pool ride calls or sends a text asking me to come exactly to where they are instead of meeting me at the pick up point because they are too lazy to walk


Please don't tell me you actually bother yourself to answer or respond.

When I get an ExpressPoo request, I go to EXACTLY where the Driver app tells me. Pax has 2:01 minutes to haul their hiney to my car; and I do NOT answer their call or text.

I take perversed pleasure in no-showing cheap-ass ExpressPoo ? pax; especially when I see them running towards my car as I'm driving away ???


----------



## Themaid (Aug 8, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Has a cat or dog and gets into my car *covered *in pet hair. Doesn't qualify for a cleaning fee but takes me 15 minutes to vaccuum out.


Oh, yuck!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Breaths in my car


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

warrior lady said:


> 11. Exiting on the driver side.- Put your child lock ( or drunk lock on as I call it)..


See #1. One of those women goes to check the lock and finds that they can't open the door, I don't want a face full of pepper spray.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Yea, that SOUTH CAROLINA thing has to STOP.


i totally agree.


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

Smoking a cigarette when I pull up, Takes one last inhale, ditches the cig and blows out the smoke while getting in the car thinking its all going to go outside. Paxhole!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

warrior lady said:


> 1. Pax think you can't hear them when they whisper in the back discussing your driving or if you deserve a tip.. Tip me or don't.. but don't discuss it in front of me!
> 3. The Name Game!! Especially from able bodied 250 lb. guy acting worried about me being his female Uber driver.- I heard one boyfriend/ girlfriend couple talking before they got in.
> "Honey did you ask the driver's name.. make sure". ( As they check both license plates).- I usually can't resist and will say something like, "Ya I'm (my name) and I know I look very threatening as a woman driver in this van that has Christmas lights in it.. Come on in".
> 4. Ask " Can you do me a little favor".. Usually an added stop, drive- thru or something else similar that would make the trip less profitable and time consuming.
> 7. Pax stinking of sweat, cigars or cigarettes, weed, booze, funky feet, farts or unwashed booty or any combination of these.


 A corollary of Number One is when they talk about you in a foreign language and they do not think that you understand them. I had this Belgian family in the car. They were speaking disparagingly about how I was dressed. I guess that Uber Pop drivers wear shirts and ties over there. At one point, the child started to complain that the air condition was too cold. We had just arrived at a red light, so I turned and said to the child:

_" Y fait trop frette, icitte, dans le char? ........que j'abaisse le climatiseur?"_

He made a funny face, which I took for his not understanding my Cajun French, but his parents were embarrassed. They found something else to discuss among themselves.

For some reason, people think that any female who is driving for compensation is supposed to look like Rosie O'Donnell.

They want you to do them a favour, but do not want to reciprocate. Why do these people expect us to work for free? Yes, we work for low pay, but, even low pay _ain't_ "for free".

......and when you get a customer like that, you get a stacked ping. The next customer is two doors down from your drop-off, in the direction in which you are pointed, which almost never happens, and is, of course, for the first and only time, toes to the kerb.



warrior lady said:


> 10. Pax that try to get me to run a red light, speed, or change lanes haphazardly


I do not mind terribly if they give me directions. This is force of habit from driving a cab. They will not, however, micromanage my driving. "There needs to be a division of labour here, Sir: I drive; you ride.".



warrior lady said:


> 2. Pax turn on their own GPS directions loudly because they think I'm don't know where I'm going.


This is actually legitimate. Most TNC drivers do not k now where they are going. I have heard of more than one case where the passenger orders a ride at the Pennsylvania Avenue side of the RWR Building to go to the Capitol. The driver asks if the customer k nows how to get there.



warrior lady said:


> 6. When I pick up a rider and I can physically see their destination down the street.


I cut the disabled or elderly a break on this one. As for the others, again, it is force of habit that I tolerate it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> At least the greasy fingerprints can be explained. But how the f*fjfjuf do they get greasy face prints on my windows. Seriously!?
> 
> My biggest pax pet peeve was moving my seats. I actually got to the point that I pulled the fuse for the passenger seat. Idk why that pisses me off to no end. Now I'd say it's spitting out the window.


They get mad enough to spit (and actually do!) because they can't move the dang seat...


----------



## Crash and the Blind Spots (Aug 8, 2019)

Burns up their wait time smoking a cigarette outside my car. Comes in smelling like booze and smoke. No tip.



Mkang14 said:


> Asks to play their own music ?


I've never gotten a tip from someone who wants the aux cable.


----------



## jojomo (Jun 25, 2019)

when they insist on getting in your car with a toddler and no child seat, then 


ariel5466 said:


> says "but the other drivers do it!"


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

jojomo said:


> when they insist on getting in your car with a toddler and no child seat, then


Yeah, the "other drivers" saying pops up frequently for a variety of things, but I hear it 100% of the time in no-car-seat situations.


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

Slams the door.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

When the riders tell you to hurry up because he is late
asking you to break the traffic laws? No No No No No
Your 3.00 dollar ride does not compensate for a 900.00 fine plus a hike in my car insurance for the next 3 years
NO WAY..


----------



## TimmysBlackCarService (Aug 12, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Tries to come with 5 laundry bags


5 bags probably means 2 months if laundry... home to German Cock Roaches. I had to fumigate my Black Cadillac CTS because of this.... roaches tend to freak the ladies out.?


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> ...whispers in the back seat as if I can't hear everything they're saying.


MAAANNNN...

Why did I have this one couple in the back speaking Vietnamese suddenly start whispering in Vietnamese like they didn't want me to understand what they were saying?? I mean... I really wasn't even sure it was Vietnamese!

"Shhh!.. I know he already doesn't know what I'm talking about, but we need to make this part of the conversation SUPER DUPER CLASSIFIED..."


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Is so glued to their phone at the train station, that they do not look up as I drive past them.

Jumps in your front seat and changes the radio to ****in' rap music and opens the window and cranks the volume up, so the cops can pull you over for playing loud music.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> says..... what's my name ?


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> White guy that speaks hindi....kinda hot ?. Never to late to learn!





Another Uber Driver said:


> I also speak a dialect of French that is essentially seventeenth century French.


@Mkang14 
Indian girl that speaks seventeenth century French.....kinda hot ?. Never too late too learn ?.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> @Mkang14
> Indian girl that speaks seventeenth century French.....kinda hot ?. Never too late too learn ?.


I took french in high school and was the teachers aid the next year ? ... I remember nothing ?


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Chews gum with their mouth open. Ugh.



Mkang14 said:


> I took french in high school and was the teachers aid the next year ? ... I remember nothing ?


तुम प्यारे हो, एक मुफ्त uber सवारी चाहते हो?
tum pyaare ho, ek mupht ubair savaaree chaahate ho?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clevername said:


> Chews gum with their mouth open. Ugh.
> 
> 
> तुम प्यारे हो, एक मुफ्त uber सवारी चाहते हो?
> tum pyaare ho, ek mupht ubair savaaree chaahate ho?


j'aimerais beaucoup te chevaucher ... did google translator get it right? ?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> ...rolls joints in the back seat of my car.


Without offering me any!



SJCorolla said:


> ... gets in with three friends, you think you're ready to start their UberX ride, then they tell you "wait, we got one more coming."


Three friends who are larger than average and they all attempt to squish themselves into the back seat lol


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

mbd said:


> Says" but my last driver"


I got this.. I gave him 1 star


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Clevername said:


> तुम प्यारे हो, एक मुफ्त uber सवारी चाहते हो?
> tum pyaare ho, ek mupht ubair savaaree chaahate ho?


Do you expect @Mkang14 to tip you?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

- Orders ride from a gym after working out and NOT taking shower there
- Drunk pax that wants to talk to you. Let me get drunk and go to your workplace , would you chitchat with me then?
- Orders ride to a drug dealing place and back home
- Pax that assuming too much about me
- Pax that treats me like I just got here fresh from the boat, tells me things about America or apologizes for America
- Pax that acts normal outside but as soon as he gets in , behaves drunk or stupid
- Pax that really really wants to make sure he pronounced my name correctly. First at all, I don’t want to talk to you . Secondly, in 5 minutes I will drop you off and will never see you in my life. And lastly, I personally don’t care how to pronounce your name. It’s very nit that important to me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oleole20 said:


> @Mkang14Indian girl that speaks seventeenth century French.....kinda hot ?. Never too late too learn ?.


.........perhaps if she is from Pondicherry.......................? ......................although I would not expect that they would speak seventeenth century French there, as the French were still there into the 1950s...... they left there effectively in the 1950s and officially in the early 1960s...................



Mkang14 said:


> I took french in high school and was the teachers aid the next year ? ... I remember nothing ?


Oh, never mind, she already answered it.



Clevername said:


> तुम प्यारे हो, एक मुफ्त uber सवारी चाहते हो?
> tum pyaare ho, ek mupht ubair savaaree chaahate ho?


I am assuming that this is Hindi, and I am trying to decipher it................or is it Sanskrit?

Is _ek_ "I", as in Latin _Ego_, Greek 'εγώ , German _Ich_?

Is _ubair_ "over" as in Latin _super_, Greek 'υπέρ , German _öber_/_über_?

I can not seem to decipher the rest of it. Hindi, like German, Greek and Latin, is an Aryan language, so there will be similarities. Hindi is an Eastern Aryan, or _satem_ language, as opposed to the other three, which are Western Aryan, or _centum _languages. The names come from the Ancient Persian or Latin word for "one hundred":, respectively.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am assuming that this is Hindi, and I am trying to decipher it....


It's Hindi and don't need to decipher it, just use Google translate.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oleole20 said:


> It's Hindi and don't need to decipher it, just use Google translate.


I never liked any of the translation programs.

What I am trying to do is break down the words to see which ones are related. Google Translate will not help me, there.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Had one young couple tonight, he was the one ordering right..

Picked them up from a bar at a very nightlife spot. 28 min trip. He must have just met her clearly. There talk was all flirty for the most part exchanging digits.

Well he added a stop for her. But she was slightly maybe 2 miles. S/E original destination. 1 exit earlier. 

She starts telling me where to go. So I look and it’s the added one. So I go there. She was trying to give me directions. The whole way. I was like please are you off bla bla. She finally shut the hell up. 

She exits! FINALLY! He felt embarrassed. I could tell.

I said to him... Can you please change your destination to the original for me now? I stood in park until he did. Took a few mins as they were both well off. But capable enough to input the address for my safety. So I drove the rest of the way for him.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> j'aimerais beaucoup te chevaucher ... did google translator get it right? ?


Not quite. I said, "I think you are cute, would you like a free uber ride?" ;-)


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Grrr a frequent flyer of mine hasn’t tipped me twice now. She used to be good about it. I even let her sit up front. ??‍♀


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clevername said:


> Not quite. I said, "I think you are cute, would you like a free uber ride?" ;-)


Mine was a response to your question ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Wants to fist bump at the end of the trip. I naturally assume that’s my tip.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Ping.Me.More said:


> . . . Leaves oily finger prints on rear passenger door window, when getting out of car.
> Apparently does not know what door handles are for.


Oh my f*cking God. Part of why I'm avoiding short Uber XL trips. I have no recollection of ever doing this while a passenger in someone else's car


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

1. Pays with a $20 bill for a $3 cash trip ride
2. Asks me to slow down (when going 40mph in a freeway/expressway)


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Funky Monkey said:


> Oh my f*cking God. Part of why I'm avoiding short Uber XL trips. I have no recollection of ever doing this while a passenger in someone else's car


They get greasy head/ hair prints on the windows too.. ARGH!


----------



## NJKing (Dec 4, 2018)

Says "I will tip you in app." Or worst "I will leave you good tip." 

When you go above and beyond and BIG FAT TIP equals to $5.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

*when they text i am here*


----------



## [d-_-b] (Jan 30, 2019)

Gets into the car and doesn’t even say hello my name is _ _ _ _ _ or Hi how are you doing but says this “I’m not going to talk about politics”

Then goes off on politics while saying that he can’t wait for a bowl of Chex cereal and a joint when he gets to his high rise condo in Austin TX then asks if I have a lighter that he can have because he can't find his ?


I'm glad that the ride was under 2 miles and it was midnight just yet! ??


----------



## Hairytee (Jan 10, 2017)

“Where are you?” When I am sitting on the ping and in front of the exact address given. I get at least one of these every night! Then when I tell them I’m there (which they know cause they received an alert) they say they are 2 blocks away! So frustrating and happens way too often.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clevername said:


> When the couple in back start making out, loudly.


Ive noticed in scenarios where something goes down between a couple in the back seat... it's always the woman trying to convince the man and the man saying "No" and kinda getting upset. Is it because I am a woman driver and he doent want to make me uncomfortable? Have others noticed this?


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

When a PAX cancels a ride because they are assessed a long distance fee pick-up fee. Then they keep requesting and canceling just in time to avoid the cancel fee. Basically ripping the driver off. 
Now I turn off my app when they cancel and keep it off & keep driving further away. Cheap scapes they are the ones that won’t tip either.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Pandy2 said:


> Is so glued to their phone at the train station, that they do not look up as I drive past them.
> 
> Jumps in your front seat and changes the radio to @@@@in' rap music and opens the window and cranks the volume up, so the cops can pull you over for playing loud music.


Stop ✋ letting those people sit in the front seat of your car. It's not safe. Put the seat up and tweak it forward so they know what's up.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

NJKing said:


> Says "I will tip you in app." Or worst "I will leave you good tip."
> 
> When you go above and beyond and BIG FAT TIP equals to $5.


Oooh, I'll take that every time. Beats $0.00!


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

1) Shows with a pizza and drinks ready to eat on his way home.
We
2) Send 4 Kids age 6 trough 10 as if I were a school bus.

3) Gets in my car with strong smell of weed, cigarettes or no showered for at least 3 days. (Thank God for Ozium).

4) Don't like Google maps route, then takes to the " best route" he/she takes every day, which makes the ride 15 minutes longer.

5) Acusses you of DUI to Uber to get a $20 free ride,
and you get suspended for a day.
(This actually happened to me).


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Slams the trunk lid. Why? It doesn’t take that much effort to close it. Why are you slamming it? I am ready to put up a fallout sign that says “ Do not slam the trunk lid.” Jerks.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Clevername said:


> When the couple in back start making out, loudly.


When they do that, I switch to the kids channel on XM radio. It kills the mood.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Goes on social media on their phone with the volume all the way up.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> ... who ordered an express pool ride calls or sends a text asking me to come exactly to where they are instead of meeting me at the pick up point because they are too lazy to walk


Orders a rider & wants me to actually show up.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Isn't curbside when I arrive or they text they'll be out in a minute, but aren't


I arrive, they text they'll "be out in five minutes" and I cancel, drive off.



I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Has a cat or dog and gets into my car *covered *in pet hair. Doesn't qualify for a cleaning fee but takes me 15 minutes to vaccuum out.


I'm pretty sure you can get a minimum cleanup fee for that, take pics of the mess and send to support. It might be something like $15.



MadTownUberD said:


> ...eats without asking.


I see them with their edibles, I didn't allow them in my car before I said "You can't eat in my car." If they objected, I cancelled the ride and took off. Ain't got time for that shit.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> When they do that, I switch to the kids channel on XM radio. It kills the mood.


Wow, I like that a lot!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Proceeds to go to the standard pickup spot at the airport instead of the area that Uber and Lyft both tell them to on the app, AND has a big white sign that says "Uber/Lyft pickup".
> 
> Durka durr!!
> 
> ...


4 minutes and 30 seconds, I cancel and drive off.



Cableguynoe said:


> ...whispers in the back seat as if I can't hear everything they're saying.


Do you know what happened to Jules? I'd like to know how she is.



Gtown Driver said:


> Tries to come with 5 laundry bags


Got a call to a laundry once. I cancelled immediately. No upside to that kind of run.



Steven V said:


> Smoking a cigarette when I pull up, Takes one last inhale, ditches the cig and blows out the smoke while getting in the car thinking its all going to go outside. Paxhole!!


I saw him smoking, I immediately cancel and turn my app off, speeding away, far far away.



ariel5466 said:


> Yeah, the "other drivers" saying pops up frequently for a variety of things, but I hear it 100% of the time in no-car-seat situations.


Happened all the time to me. Reported once by rider as racist, so company disabled my account until I plead my case. Drove for the other company in the meantime. From that point on, no more explanation, I drive up and see mama with 3 kids and 1 car seat, I cancel and drive off. Once one had the balls to say to me "other drivers do it" and "it's only a couple of blocks down the street" so I really, really didn't want her sorry ass in my car.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Do you know what happened to Jules? I'd like to know how she is.


@Julescase2


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> MAAANNNN...
> 
> Why did I have this one couple in the back speaking Vietnamese suddenly start whispering in Vietnamese like they didn't want me to understand what they were saying?? I mean... I really wasn't even sure it was Vietnamese!
> 
> "Shhh!.. I know he already doesn't know what I'm talking about, but we need to make this part of the conversation SUPER DUPER CLASSIFIED..."


Should get one of those translator apps and listen to the convo in your earbud, then speak back to them in English just to be an asshole.



MadTownUberD said:


> @Julescase2


Thank you! I've wondered about you too! How you're doing, etc. Hope all is well!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Sneeze, cough, excessive runny nose sniffling.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Ping me from Walmart.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Show up looking at your face through the window unexpectedly from the driver side at night, when you were expecting them to come from the passenger side


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

When they make eye contact with me, walk past the door and around back to check the plate. Then they get in and tell me they checked the plate.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Has a cat or dog and gets into my car *covered *in pet hair. Doesn't qualify for a cleaning fee but takes me 15 minutes to vaccuum out.


That is frustrating but in my experience a lint brush is quicker.

Solo passenger slides across the seat to sit in the seat directly behind me.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Drunk hiccups...


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> That is frustrating but in my experience a lint brush is quicker.
> 
> Solo passenger slides across the seat to sit in the seat directly behind me.


Ugggggggggggggggg....I hate that too! I can almost feel the piano wire slipping around my neck as I imagine they plan to strangle me from behind!


----------



## Nightowl59 (Mar 2, 2019)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> order a ride and cancel shortly, if not almost instantly so I don't receive anything!
> 
> I have called support and the representative said the passenger had the right to cancel without penalty????
> 
> Sometimes I receive a fee but sometimes I don't. Is it a guessing game? How do I know whether I am eligible for a fee other than driver-initiated cancellation for no show (from what I have read)?


If pax "cancels almost instantly" what makes you think you should receive anything for doing nothing?


----------

